# Capitalize "Ranger"?



## 0699 (Aug 6, 2007)

Is the word ranger capitalized?

If you are referring to someone by title (Ranger Jones) I ass-u-me it would be capitalized, but what about at other times?  Should it always be capitalized?  I know the word "Marine" has been capitalized for ever and recently I've seen other service titles (Soldier, Sailor, etc) capitalized (it might have been that way before, I just never noticed).  But I've never heard about ranger.  I've seen it done both ways here.

What is the preferred use?


----------



## EATIII (Aug 6, 2007)

0699 said:


> Is the word ranger capitalized?
> 
> If you are referring to someone by title (Ranger Jones) I ass-u-me it would be capitalized, but what about at other times?  Should it always be capitalized?  I know the word "Marine" has been capitalized for ever and recently I've seen other service titles (Soldier, Sailor, etc) capitalized (it might have been that way before, I just never noticed).  But I've never heard about ranger.  I've seen it done both ways here.
> 
> What is the preferred use?



Capitalized please! I am doing all I can to be silent on these topics, Please give a brother a hand


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 6, 2007)

It always has been as far as I know


----------



## AWP (Aug 7, 2007)

Eyes said:
			
		

> I capitalize Marine, Ranger, Paratrooper, Soldier...



Same here.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 7, 2007)

I Tend to capitalize Ranger, SF, SEAL, Recon, PJ, Marine, and not on soldier, sailor, airman - unless of course those more generic terms are used in a more direct sense... (Airman Jones vs. that fucked up scraggly pos sailor over there or RIP Sailor) context will let you know what feels right.

But, if you are talking about Ed, LRS POS works just fine (just funnin bro).


----------



## Looon (Aug 7, 2007)

x SF med said:


> I Tend to capitalize Ranger, SF, SEAL, Recon, PJ, Marine, and not on soldier, sailor, airman - unless of course those more generic terms are used in a more direct sense... (Airman Jones vs. that fucked up scraggly pos sailor over there or RIP Sailor) context will let you know what feels right.
> 
> But, if you are talking about Ed, LRS POS works just fine (just funnin bro).


LOL. Same here.:)


----------



## 0699 (Aug 7, 2007)

Roger, copy all.  I'll work to capitalize Ranger.  Now that I know, feel free to have me do bends and m/f if I screw it up.

Questions #2:  Is it appropriate for a non-Ranger to refer to someone as "Ranger" or "Ranger Jones"?  IOW, should I as a Marine call someone here Ranger (if that's what they are :)), or warrior like I normally do?


----------



## EATIII (Aug 7, 2007)

0699 said:


> Roger, copy all.  I'll work to capitalize Ranger.  Now that I know, feel free to have me do bends and m/f if I screw it up.
> 
> Questions #2:  Is it appropriate for a non-Ranger to refer to someone as "Ranger" or "Ranger Jones"?  IOW, should I as a Marine call someone here Ranger (if that's what they are :)), or warrior like I normally do?



Yes you should, just kidding. this isnt set up like AR.com

But if you want you can call EXSF Med a nasty LEG, up to you


----------



## x SF med (Aug 8, 2007)

EATIII said:


> Yes you should, just kidding. this isnt set up like AR.com
> 
> But if you want you can call EXSF Med a nasty LEG, up to you




Love you too Ed.  But, I have witnesses that will back me up - you snore like a CAT D9.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 8, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Love you too Ed.  But, I have witnesses that will back me up - you snore like a CAT D9.



and this is new news,LOL:doh:


----------



## 0699 (Aug 8, 2007)

Eyes said:
			
		

> I call guys that have earned the title of Ranger as such as do I call Marines as such. It doesn't have to be real formal and I doubt you will ever get any Ranger to take offence to you referring to him with his well earned title of distinction. It's sign of respect and kudos to a guy that has gone that extra 100 miles... (One note: It would be quit inappropriate, in most settings, to do so to a higher ranking officer or NCO being that it kind of falls under the "First name bases" category. Example: I refer to our commander [to whom is a Ranger] as Sir..)
> 
> You can take out and insert many other titles with Ranger as well such as Paratrooper (Or just "Trooper") Marine (Or "Devil Dog") Soldier, Sailor, Grunt (I view this a well deserved term of endearment, not derogatory in any way) Airman (Zoomy ;) ) and etc...



Wilco.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 17, 2007)

"Ranger" vs. "ranger," I think it has something to do with context and proper nouns, like using "Mother" when it's someone's name or title, and "mother" when it's generic usage... I need someone smarter in English than I am to explain that a little better.:doh:

Bottom line, I don't think you'll ever be called out on it if you consistently use "Ranger."


----------



## 0699 (Aug 18, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> "Ranger" vs. "ranger," I think it has something to do with context and proper nouns, like using "Mother" when it's someone's name or title, and "mother" when it's generic usage... I need someone smarter in English than I am to explain that a little better.:doh:
> 
> Bottom line, I don't think you'll ever be called out on it if you consistently use "Ranger."



Roger, thanks.

Our sergeant major went to Ranger School many years ago when he was a scout/sniper.  Next time I'm feeling froggy I'm going to call him Ranger just to see if I can get a rise out of him. 

I might wait until the promotion board lets out in November in case he's got pull with the board, but that would be kind of chickenshit, wouldn't it?


----------



## EATIII (Aug 18, 2007)

0699 said:


> Roger, thanks.
> 
> Our sergeant major went to Ranger School many years ago when he was a scout/sniper.  Next time I'm feeling froggy I'm going to call him Ranger just to see if I can get a rise out of him.
> 
> I might wait until the promotion board lets out in November in case he's got pull with the board, but that would be kind of chickenshit, wouldn't it?



1SG that would be the way of a PUSSNUTS, call him a Ranger, I dont know much about the your side of the fence, but calling him a Ranger is a good deal from where I sit!


----------



## 0699 (Aug 18, 2007)

EATIII said:


> 1SG that would be the way of a PUSSNUTS, call him a Ranger, I dont know much about the your side of the fence, but calling him a Ranger is a good deal from where I sit!



Marine Corps Sergeants Major are a different breed.  This one (god love him) is a breed all his own.  He won't take it as an insult, he'll probably just say "That's Sergeant Major there Master Sergeant."

This is the guy that asked me to take my hands out of my pockets the first time we met.

In my office.

With the door closed.

And just the two of us in there.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 18, 2007)

0699 said:


> Marine Corps Sergeants Major are a different breed.  This one (god love him) is a breed all his own.  He won't take it as an insult, he'll probably just say "That's Sergeant Major there Master Sergeant."
> 
> This is the guy that asked me to take my hands out of my pockets the first time we met.
> 
> ...



Then call him SGM Ranger, now the hands in the pants thing ( I'm just learning about that myself) was a nogo, but now not so much:doh:


----------



## 0699 (Aug 18, 2007)

EATIII said:


> Then call him SGM Ranger, now *the hands in the pants thing* ( I'm just learning about that myself) was a nogo, but now not so much:doh:



For the record, my hands were in my "pockets", not my "pants". 

Don't want anyone to think I was playing pocket pool in front of the sergeant major.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 18, 2007)

0699 said:


> For the record, my hands were in my "pockets", not my "pants".
> 
> Don't want anyone to think I was playing pocket pool in front of the sergeant major.



1SG that is for your EO SGT to decide:eek:
From now on I will call you "pockets' (with all due respect);)

Do you like apples? lol


----------



## 0699 (Aug 18, 2007)

EATIII said:


> 1SG that is for your EO SGT to decide:eek:
> From now on I will call you "pockets' (with all due respect);)
> 
> Do you like apples? lol



"Pockets" is fine.

And yes, I LOVE apples. 

I think... :confused:


----------



## EATIII (Aug 18, 2007)

0699 said:


> "Pockets" is fine.
> 
> And yes, I LOVE apples.
> 
> I think... :confused:



Well when I take you out for a "hike" your gona love them apples!
With all due respect 1SG


----------



## 0699 (Aug 18, 2007)

EATIII said:


> Well when I take you out for a "hike" your gona love them apples!
> With all due respect 1SG



Now I get it.

Everytime you say "due respect" I think of the Ricky Bobby movie and the line about the Geneva Convention.


----------

